# Microsoft 365: How to fix black flickering



## Brian G Turner (Mar 7, 2021)

Recently I've had problems with Microsoft 365 apps, such as Word and Excel, subject to a weird black flickering that made them hard to use. At first I though it was a problem with my broadband connection causing problems with autosave - but it turns out it's due to a hardware acceleration setting that's easy to change and fix:









						Weird Black Flickering w/Word (Need help ASAP Please)
					

Hi! So, I've recently been having a problem with Microsoft Word...I own Microsoft 365 Family, and have been using MS Word for a long time with no problems. However, I recently (like maybe a month or



					answers.microsoft.com
				




When in one of the Microsoft 365 apps, go to:

1. File menu,

2. Options command

3. Advanced option

4. Scroll down to the Display section of the dialog

5. Toggle the check the box for “Disable hardware graphics acceleration"


That should fix it across all apps.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 7, 2021)

Most PCs and many laptops have hardware graphics  acceleration. I'd have thought this should have been picked up during software testing. Surely it wouldn't have been difficult for MS to discover this early on and set acceleration to 'disabled' as default?


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 7, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> Most PCs and many laptops have hardware graphics acceleration. I'd have thought this should have been picked up during software testing. Surely it wouldn't have been difficult for MS to discover this early on and set acceleration to 'disabled' as default?


But users need SPEEEEEED!


----------



## J Riff (Mar 7, 2021)

slighty diff. topic; but, on youtube, vids often slog down and glitch, on this older laptop. But, if u paste the url into say, VLC player it runs smoothly. This happens in various browsers. Why is the built-in player in browsers worserer than a freeware player?


----------

